# Epic awesome big planted vivarium! (pic heavy...)



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey  

Been planning this for a while, it became a little more urgent when I realised the guy who it'll be for current vivarium has rotted through and is falling appart :lol2:
So... I have almost everything I need to start now...

Plants: (£4 from Asda xD) 









More plants... from dartfrog (considerably more £££ lol) 









Substrate:









Logs:









More "trees":









These beasts were heavy :lol2:

Annnnd... Custodian's! 









Now all I need is a UVB tube, starter, ceramic, other lighting, guards, plus some other bits like a few more plants, background panels (where, what and how I have no idea...) a liner of some sort, and a small pump, plus some form of tubing to run a rain/misting system... 

And the 5x3x2 vivarium! 

:2thumb:


----------

